# bitFUUL's Tanks, Emersed Plants, Shrimp, Aquaponics, Nano Projects, and More!



## bitFUUL (May 1, 2012)

Hey APC, this is my first post, though I'm a long time reader. 
I've been growing all sorts of plants over the years and wanted to post some pictures of my various grow projects here. 
Hope you like! 

SUBMERSED:








































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































EMERSED:


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Roughly 16 different types of Crypts in this 10 gallon:









Christmas Moss:









Four Leaf Clover:









Various Stems:









Rosemary, Lemongrass, and a carpet of Hydrocotyle sp Japan:









Aquaponics Okra standing large and tall:








































































Crypt Only tank. How many can you spot? (around 16?)


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome to APC! Nice healthy looking plants!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 1, 2012)

bigstick120 said:


> Welcome to APC! Nice healthy looking plants!


Thanks!


----------



## henryt (Oct 17, 2010)

I see you really enjoy plants. Did I spot some hydroponics plants too?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! I am overwhelmed!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Guys!



henryt said:


> I see you really enjoy plants. Did I spot some hydroponics plants too?


Aquaponics actually. I did hydroponics briefly but it required more work for less output. Aquaponics is truly amazing!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, I think you just received the 'most pictures in 1 post' award! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Clarkdavis (May 22, 2014)

*Substrate*

That small black gravel is really cool looking!
Does it have a name?
Or where did you get it?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Substrate*



Clarkdavis said:


> That small black gravel is really cool looking!
> Does it have a name?
> Or where did you get it?


Most of the small black gravel is either Up Aquasoil, Flourite, or ADA Aquasoil.


----------

